# Looking for Glass TV stand with minimum 8 1/2" between shelves.



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

I am looking for a glass TV stand simiar to the Bell'o PVS4252 (http://www.bello.com/pvs4252.php). The cosmetics of this is perfect resulting in this being the look my wife wants except I require at least 8 1/2" between the top and middle shelf to fit an 7 7/8" hight center speaker but this shelf is only 8" high (Bottom heigh is perfect). Per the speakers and the stands specifications, I do have 3mm of spare but I am not comfortable with this little. Any suggests of a slight larger version of a similar TV stand would be appreciated.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Look at BDI stands.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Look at BDI stands.


I have. They make nothing in an open frame style even close to this. And anything close tends not to have the height of the second shelf that I need or is not wife acceptable. Looking for something with very clean lines like the Bell'o PVS4252. So I keep looking and I am even considering having something custom made. But I prefer purchasing somethng off the sehelf...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.sanus.com/en_US/products/furniture/bfv53/

http://plateaucorp.com/index.php/furniture/home-entertainment/tv-stands-cabinets/fl-3v-43-b-bg.html


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> http://www.sanus.com/en_US/products/furniture/bfv53/
> 
> http://plateaucorp.com/index.php/furniture/home-entertainment/tv-stands-cabinets/fl-3v-43-b-bg.html


The Sanus will not pass the wife acceptability factor for looks but the Plateau looks interesting though this model is not wide enough. Thanks - This is getting closer. But we still prefer the look of the Bell'o PVS4252 

This is more difficult than choosing speakers or electronics :dontknow:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Wall mount?

http://www.omnimount.ca/products/av_wall_shelves/

If not I found nothing that comes close to looking like the Bello with over 8" in shelf height, if you have 3mm atleast it will fit. However, I wonder about the sonic practically of putting a speaker on a glass shelf the will easily resonate if the cabinet does


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> Wall mount?
> 
> http://www.omnimount.ca/products/av_wall_shelves/
> 
> If not I found nothing that comes close to looking like the Bello with over 8" in shelf height, if you have 3mm atleast it will fit. However, I wonder about the sonic practically of putting a speaker on a glass shelf the will easily resonate if the cabinet does


Wall mount is not an option.

"I wonder about the sonic practically of putting a speaker on a glass shelf the will easily resonate if the cabinet does" - This is why I am looking for something with a taller shelf so I can do some kind of decoupling between the speaker and the surface. My other though if I have to go with the Bell'o (with a whole 3mm to spare) is to highly damp the underside of the glass behind the bracing where it can not be seen. So this is a concern to me. At least with the Bello, the top shelf is a little bit shallower than the center so the top front of the speaker will not be obstructed as much.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Salamander makes fine cabinetry and the shelf height is continuously adjustable. I don't recall seeing all glass, but their walnut and cherry Synergy line is really pretty:

http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/collection/40dbc840-a607-7fe4-f16d-506f56beb9f4?f=m

I have both finishes in my home in the dual and quad styles.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

hjones4841 said:


> Salamander makes fine cabinetry and the shelf height is continuously adjustable. I don't recall seeing all glass, but their walnut and cherry Synergy line is really pretty:
> 
> http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/collection/40dbc840-a607-7fe4-f16d-506f56beb9f4?f=m
> 
> I have both finishes in my home in the dual and quad styles.


Yes - Their product is very nice but I would prefer an open frame design both from the point of electronic cooling and I don't want to put the center into a closed cabinet. I want to try to keep it as open as possible and even my preferd stand is more closed than I woudl prefer. But it has to live in a real world lived in room so I have to make compromises.


----------



## Salamander Jim (Oct 15, 2013)

Chucka said:


> Yes - Their product is very nice but I would prefer an open frame design both from the point of electronic cooling and I don't want to put the center into a closed cabinet. I want to try to keep it as open as possible and even my preferd stand is more closed than I woudl prefer. But it has to live in a real world lived in room so I have to make compromises.


Here is an option for you from Salamander:

http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/details/96234363-d265-0e5a-e970-5125e3584030

I know it isn't glass but it is completely open and you can actually remove the rear panels if you want also.

And if you get glass shelves for all your equipment except the center channel.

http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/details/654f85b4-015b-091f-ab90-5125e28f4c2a


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Salamander Jim said:


> Here is an option for you from Salamander:
> 
> http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/details/96234363-d265-0e5a-e970-5125e3584030
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion.

I showed this to my wife and unfortunately got a thumbs down. So the search continues...

This part may be more difficult in choosing than speakers or amplifiers :scratch:


----------

